# Things to Know When Buying an Engagement Ring



## Administrator

Once you’ve made the decision to propose to your girlfriend, the next step is to pick out an engagement ring. Buying an engagement ring is a huge decision and you want to make sure that the one you choose will make your fiancée happy. Below you will learn some important things to keep in mind when shopping for an engagement ring.

*Shape and Setting*

The first thing you want to consider when shopping for engagement rings is the shape. While diamonds can be cut in different ways to catch the light, the shape of a diamond refers to the actual geometry of the diamond – the cut relates to the angles of the facets in the diamond after it has been cut. There are ten commonly used shapes for diamonds: round, princess cut, oval, marquise, pear shapes, cushion cut, emerald cut, asscher cut, radiant cut, and heart shaped cut. The round cut diamond is the most popular shape and the princess cut is the most popular fancy shape, particularly for engagement rings.

The setting refers to the way the diamond is framed and it can have a major impact on how the diamond sparkles and how big it looks. 
The setting is simply the metal framework on which the stone is mounted. Some common settings include the classic bezel setting which is a thin band of metal wrapping around the gem and the four-prong setting which holds the gem away from the band. There are an endless number of shape and setting combinations out there, so do your research to determine which ones you like best.

*The Four C’s* 

Even if you don’t know anything about engagement rings – or women’s jewelry in general – you have probably heard the phrase “the four C’s” tossed around. The four C’s refer to cut, color, clarity, and carat. The cut of a diamond affects the way the face of the diamond interacts with light. Diamonds can be cut in different ways to create different effects such as sparkle, fire, and brightness. Contrary to what you might think, the color of a diamond actually refers to the lack of color – less color equals higher quality. Color is assessed on a scale that runs from colorless (D) to light color (Z). 

The third C, clarity, refers to the presence of internal inclusions and external blemishes found within the diamond. Natural diamonds are not perfectly pure, but more pure the diamond is, the higher the clarity and the higher the value. The final C, carat, refers to the weight of the diamond. A single carat equates to 200 mg and a ring can contain more or less than one carat of diamonds divided over several stones, not just as a solitaire. 

*Other Factors to Consider*

In addition to choosing the perfect stone, you also have a number of different metals to consider for the band. Platinum is one of the most popular choices today because it is very pure, hypoallergenic and highly durable – it is also one of the more expensive options. Gold comes in several different colors – yellow, white, rose, and green – or you can stick with sterling silver for a less expensive option. It is possible to mix multiple metals in the band, though you may have to design a custom ring if you want to go with this option. 

Once you’ve chosen your ring you should seriously consider having it insured. To insure a ring, the designer will have the diamond’s certificate number laser-inscribed into the side of the gem so that it can be identified in case of a theft. Insurance will help to protect your ring against theft or loss and it generally costs about 1 to 2.7 percent of the ring’s appraised value for the annual premium. If your engagement ring is very expensive, insurance is definitely worth the cost but it may not be necessary for small-carat rings. 

Shopping for an engagement ring can be a very exciting time but it is also a time that is fraught with decisions. Take the time to determine what you do and do not like so you will know what to look for when you start shopping. 

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## MarriedDude

Don't spend more than 500


----------



## jb02157

MarriedDude said:


> Don't spend more than 500


If you do that, she definitely won't marry you.


----------



## MarriedDude

jb02157 said:


> If you do that, she definitely won't marry you.


Spent 150. on the only engagement ring I have ever purchased. 

Just had our 25th anniversary

Any woman that values the engagement ring to such a degree that a ridiculous amount of money must be spent on it....Is the woman you do not want, nor do you need...run away now. Save yourself from the disaster that will be the entitlement princess's warpath

Just to consider what you wrote...so they lady is in love..enough so that she would be willing to marry a young man. However...the dollars spent on the engagement ring (which is a gift and symbol of the commitment) are insufficient to allow her to move forward with the engagement.....

If I had a daughter that did that...the shame she would have brought on both herself and her family would such that...well...no words.


----------



## 225985

This is the one time that size matters.


----------



## soccermom2three

- [on seeing Michael's engagement ring] Pam: "Is that real?" 
Michael: "Yea, well, you know what they say – three years' salary."


----------



## unbelievable

If she shows more interest in being a bride than being a wife you need to put the ring back and move on.


----------



## header

Things to know when buying an engagement ring?

The current divorce rate, for one.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband

Here's a tip, don't buy it at a pawn shop. Wife & I had a conversation one night when we were dating, she proposed to me. I was getting close to buying a ring & proposing, had not got to that point yet.

We were, young and pretty much broke. I found a ring at a pawn shop that was MUCH nicer than anything we could afford new. As Father Gaurduce from SNL would say "I Prysbetryined them down!"

Fiance was with me and approved the ring, said she loved the ring. It looked like a standard engagement ring, then had a separate wedding band with a curved ring with 4 diamonds that wrapped around engagement diamond. After wedding the two bands were fused together.

On a few occasions when wife got pissed with me, I heard "What can I expect from someone that bought my engagement/wedding ring from a pawn shop"

effin A, guy can't please em.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
I bought my wife a cheap, but unique (non-diamond) engagement ring. She loved it and we are still married >25 years later. We also had a very inexpensive wedding - which was non stressful and fun for everyone.


----------



## JohnA

Cash - real cash - is king, always have a written appraisal then inform sales person you need to confirm your insurance company will accept the appraisal and you will come back. If you don't have insurance ask any friend who does to call and confirm. 

Return with cash and offer no more then 60 percent with cash on layer out on the counter. Diamond prices are all hugely inflated every step of the way. Check prices locally and on line. 

I did so on the engagement ring. Did the same with my cars except used a bank draft I could fill in an amount up to, but the dealer did not know my max price. 

Too bad I didn't do that with my ex while married. Did that when we divorces : ). Her


----------



## Vinnydee

In today's dollars my wife's engagement ring is worth $5000. Color, clarity and carats are important. Equally important is to get a ring that is not too specific to your fiancee's taste because as I found out, my State law makes a fiancee give you back the ring if the engagement is off. So you want something that holds it value or can be used for more than one woman. You'd be surprised at how many engagements breakup. I thought once we were engaged that was it but I was away fighting in a war and she needed to cure your loneliness and worry by having an affair with a friend of mine. Never told me how she was feeling. She felt the best course of action was to have sex wet my friends thinking that because I was on the other side of the world, I would not find out. What she did not know is that when she is giving it away from free, those who do not get any snitch for revenge. Got the ring back and sold it for much less than I paid for it.


----------



## melinda

My husband brought my ring from an online diamond jewelry store. He was wise enough to research about it. The wholesale diamond store Phera Diamonds allow you to customize the the ring. He selected the stone and set the carat according to the budhet


----------



## *Deidre*

Buying wholesale, non-conflict diamonds are the wisest way to get a quality ring, for a good price. My fiance makes a good salary right now, but I think he was self conscious of my dad's opinion, since my parents are wealthy, and felt he needed to spend a lot of money on the ring.  I told him, it's not about my dad. My dad is getting better, but he can be critical at times.

I think to each their own, whatever you feel comfortable doing, then do that. It's a shame that the culture in the west anyway, puts a lot of pressure on the wedding, the e-ring, the honeymoon, etc. All the things that honestly won't determine the longevity or quality of the marriage.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> Buying wholesale, non-conflict diamonds are the wisest way to get a quality ring, for a good price. My fiance makes a good salary right now, but I think he was self conscious of my dad's opinion, since my parents are wealthy, and felt he needed to spend a lot of money on the ring.  I told him, it's not about my dad. My dad is getting better, but he can be critical at times.
> 
> I think to each their own, whatever you feel comfortable doing, then do that. It's a shame that the culture in the west anyway, puts a lot of pressure on the wedding, the e-ring, the honeymoon, etc. All the things that honestly won't determine the longevity or quality of the marriage.


I found that process very stressful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> Buying wholesale, non-conflict diamonds are the wisest way to get a quality ring, for a good price. My fiance makes a good salary right now, but I think he was self conscious of my dad's opinion, since my parents are wealthy, and felt he needed to spend a lot of money on the ring.  I told him, it's not about my dad. My dad is getting better, but he can be critical at times.
> 
> I think to each their own, whatever you feel comfortable doing, then do that. It's a shame that the culture in the west anyway, puts a lot of pressure on the wedding, the e-ring, the honeymoon, etc. All the things that honestly won't determine the longevity or quality of the marriage.


Wait - why the new avatar?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre*

Kilgoretrout said:


> Wait - why the new avatar?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol you are funny ...I changed it back. Just looking at pics and thought I'd see what a new one looks like.


----------



## *Deidre*

Kilgoretrout said:


> I found that process very stressful
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What in particular did you find stressful about it?


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> lol you are funny ...I changed it back. Just looking at pics and thought I'd see what a new one looks like.


Oh. Hah. Are they all you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre*

Kilgoretrout said:


> Oh. Hah. Are they all you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are pics of actresses that my fiance sends to me, that he thinks are my doppelgangers.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> They are pics of actresses that my fiance sends to me, that he thinks are my doppelgangers.


That is actually pretty funny. Hopefully you think they are all attractive
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre*

Kilgoretrout said:


> That is actually pretty funny. Hopefully you think they are all attractive
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol He is on a weight lifting forum, and I show him pics of singers, or celebs who are his doppelganger, and he uses them for his avatar. We are weird. :x


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> lol He is on a weight lifting forum, and I show him pics of singers, or celebs who are his doppelganger, and he uses them for his avatar. We are weird. :x


As a joke you should send him a pic of a flabby hairy man
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre*

Kilgoretrout said:


> As a joke you should send him a pic of a flabby hairy man
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha!!!  

you should put an avatar up. :nerd:


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> haha!!!
> 
> you should put an avatar up. :nerd:


Of what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre*

Kilgoretrout said:


> Of what?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe of _your_ doppelganger? :surprise:
:nerd:


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> Maybe of _your_ doppelganger? :surprise:
> :nerd:


Hmm. Don't know if I have one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

